# Choices, choices, choices!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all!

Going through my stash of loveable losers, obscure autos and just plain everyday cars, I noticed that I had a number of choices that all attracted my attention equally. So, rather than stew on it for a while, I decided to see if you guys could give me a hand! 

Check out my new poll on The Sprue Lagoon, and help me choose my next car to build. Thanks in advance for the assistance, too!

*http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/vote-for-notchvember/*


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Voted for the GTO. As an Aussie, I've never heard of the other two cars and the good ol' Holden Monaro gets my juices flowing. Even though Pontiac completely bastardised the front end, they shoulda left it as it was. Build the Monaro Mate!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't know what Poncho was thinking with the front end on the GTO. They just made the whole car so boring. It's a nice car, though. 

I am not an Aussie, but I'm a Holden fan! I am very much liking my 2009 G8 GT, which is the 6.0L (L76-engined) VE Commodore in disguise as a Poncho. I wanted a 4-door Trans Am, and that's exactly what it is! 

It's a shame that Holden is not going to be making things any more in a few years. Same with Ford. It'll be a real loss; Aussies seem to be the only guys left on the planet who know how to make cars properly. The engine is pointed the right way and the correct tires do the driving!


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Faust said:


> I wanted a 4-door Trans Am, and that's exactly what it is!


Ahem...only better !!! :thumbsup:

yep, it's a national disgrace that Holden will shut it's doors in 2016. One of the world's greatest designers and builders of awesome cars. There's only so many cars they can sell in a large country with a small population like Australia. We only have about 23 million people here, that's about what you guys have in just one of your main cities!! It's all about money, not national pride....just disgraceful...just my rant....


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Owning both a T/A (mind you an '80 Turbo; you can see it on my site) and a G8, I will agree that the G8's manners are much better, as is fuel consumption (unless I am misbehaving!) and ride. The G8 is my favourite daily driver ever! I would never want to daily drive a T/A, I will admit! 

All that, and it's great in the snow! I just put on the snow tires today, so I'm ready for Old Man winter to do his best! That G8 will go through snow better than ANY front-wheeler I've ever had, and is more controllable to boot! 

Make no mistake, I hear you about market problems. I'm actually in Canada, and we're bigger in size, and not much bigger in population than you guys. At least you guys MADE YOUR OWN CARS, whereas we do what corporate in the south tells us!


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

that settles it then....you're building the Monaro!!!:tongue:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, I will be some day, that's for sure! However, the Citation is ahead by 10 votes, so I don't think the GTO can mount a comeback in the short time that's left.


----------

